# Fly fishing for bass



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I fly fish for bass quite a bit and i was wondering what y'all used for bass when flyfishing?

Thanks, Tiger


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Haven't been yet, but just got an 8 wt GL2 for fishing smallies this summer on the Sheyenne. I've been told that the Clouser Minnow is a good go-to fly. I've tied up about 20 good ones for the river in baby bass, brown/orange, olive/white and other popular colors.

For largemouth, I haven't really tied anything, but I will probably just get some bunny strip surface flies and other popular patterns.


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Boy do I have alot to say on the subject! Up until this last summer, the only bass that I caught on a fly-rod, were accidental, when I was out trout or pike fishing. Last summer, I really got into it, and now I fish about 80% with a fly-rod, as opposed to spinning tackle. For smallies, I really like clouser minnows, Phesant tail crawfish, mark's minnow, and what else but Wooly Buggers. My favorite thing next to catching a big brown, is fishing far largemouths, or smallies for that matter, before sunrise. I go out in my float tube and cast to shore with poppers and man do they nail those. I really like deer hair bugs, and dahlburg divers for greenbacks, but my favorite is really balsa or plastic poppers. I have just now experimented with making my own non-deer hair poppers. I am making bodies out of cork, and then spray painting, and super glueing them to the hook, they look awesome and I can't wait to try them out. I also want to experiment with Balsa, but I'm pretty busy with the cork for now, and I also just recently learned how to make poppers out of foam sandals. Well, I told you I had alot to say, but I'm done now, so I'll talk later.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Ben IS the Guru!!!


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Well, I appreciate the compliment, but Austin come on, your on your way. We'll have to make it up to Nelson this coming weekend. I've got the honey hole all ready to roll, and I'm gonna pick up some more power minnows this week. Talk to you at school.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Nope, I'm gonna have to agree with Austin...you ARE the guru!

I've gone from all thumbs to tying some great flies this winter thanks to your tips.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

god i feel left out here in michigan. whos gonna take me fishing huh! i fish mostly poppers or sliders for largemouth too, and i dont fly fish for smallmouth. Contrary to popular belief (always wanted to say that) you can fish poppers/sliders all day with a lot of success. I stick with a popper in the early morning and night, and a slider during the day. I usually come out with 30 bass under my belt, but on a good day i can get up to the 50's. Unfortunately there arent too many streams with smallmouth around here but i would recommend klausers for that as well, though i did grow up on the wolly bugger.

for further knowledge, i am the bass guru :******:

Thanks for the input, Tiger


----------

